# Musician's Dystonia



## Gordontrek

Since the beginning of last year I've struggled with the affliction known as focal dystonia, a neurological disorder whose primary effect is to make certain tasks very difficult or impossible to perform. It usually affects one part of the body, and is task specific, meaning the affected part is completely functional except when performing a certain task. Writer's cramp is a common form. Someone with writer's cramp has a fully functional hand EXCEPT when trying to grip a pen or pencil. I personally have had embouchure dystonia which affects my articulation when playing the trumpet. The prognosis regarding dystonia is that it never goes away, and usually means the end of a musician's career on whatever their instrument is. I didn't give up easily, however, and after a six month struggle I've started to regain most of my articulation. 
Perhaps the most famous case of musician's dystonia is Glenn Gould, who lost control of his hands. 
I was wondering, has anyone here experienced dystonia or know of someone who has? The music world seems to largely neglect dystonia but it is a very real and very emotionally taxing malady. I was hoping to see some discussion of it here. 
(Sorry if this is the wrong forum)


----------



## Taggart

This has come up on TC from time to time.

This was somebody else who had a problem - http://www.talkclassical.com/33564-focal-dystonia.html

And this was flagged up as a hopeful story - http://www.talkclassical.com/20874-what-you-doing-right-261.html#post838898


----------



## Heck148

Gordontrek said:


> Perhaps the most famous case of musician's dystonia is Glenn Gould, who lost control of his hands.


Several notable musicians have suffered from focal dystonia - Leon Fleisher, Gary Graffman are two...also. Alex Klein, the brilliant oboist, successor to Ray Still in Chicago suffers from it. He was forced to step down from the principal position. However, after several years of treatment and therapy, he won the recent audition, and will resume his position. His oboe has been equipped with special keys designed to reduce the stress of playing.


----------



## Heck148

Here's an article about Alex Klein and his comeback from focal dystonia:

THE IMPROBABLE ENCORE
Fifteen years ago, the CSO’s Alex Klein was
one of the world’s best oboists. Now he may
be classical music’s greatest comeback story.
BY ELLY FISHMAN
Phttp://www.chicagomag.com/Chicago-Magazine/February-2017/Oboe-Alex-Klein/


----------

